
Is Cancer helping humanity? Bulgarian researchers think so - fujipadam
http://www.sciencealert.com/depressing-new-paper-suggests-cancer-evolved-to-autocorrect-our-gene-pool
======
visarga
I came to the same conclusion, that cancer is a side-effect of mutation, and
is inseparable from evolution. The billions who died of cancer had an
essential contribution to our evolution. Species, such as crocodiles, that
don't have cancer are also stagnating, and if the environment changes, they
will disappear instead of adapting.

